#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Ομόρυθμη Εταιρεία, Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών

## grno01

Θά θελα να ρωτήσω αν στο μπλοκάκι Απόδειξης Παροχής Υπηρεσιών της Ομόρυθμης εταιρείας μου (κατασκευαστική) μπορώ να εκδόσω αποδείξεις και από αμοιβές άσκησης του άλλων δραστηριοτήτων μου...-οικοδομικών αδειών,αμοιβές από αυθαίρετα, ενεργειακά κτλ.-

----------


## accounter

Εφόσον το προβλέπει το καταστατικό μπορείς να έκδοσεις απο την εταιρεια σου ΑΠΥ !!

----------

